# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  limitiranje cijena na rasprodaji

## ivakika

zanima nas vase misljenje kao volontera, kupaca i prodavatelja

naime, primijetili smo da su se cijene dosta povecale i koliko god pokusavali ljude uvjeriti da smanje cijene, ne uspijevamo. Komentar je redovito slijeci:
''Nema veze ako se sve ne proda, vratit ce mi se''
ali to znaci da smo mi unaprijed znali da se hlace za 80,00 kn nece prodati i da su te iste hlace prosle splintanje, slaganje u kutiju, vjesanje na vjesalicu, skidanje sa vjesalice, razvrstavanje ponovno na sifru prodavatelja koji ga je donio i pakiranje u vrecicu za povrat. To se sada ne cini puno, ali takvih artikala imamo barem *2-3 tisuće*!

nas prijedlog je slijedeci:


- stavili bi iznos po artiklu do xy kn-ne bi limitirali doljnju granicu 

pa da pocnem: 
-majica bez rukava-do 20 kn 
-majica sa kratkim rukavima-do 25 kn 
-majica tanka sa dugim rukavima-do 30 kn 
-majica zimska sa dugim rukavima-do 40 kn 
-hlace kratke-do 30 kn 
-hlace duge-do 45 kn 
-carape-do 5 kn 
-strample-do 10 kn 
-gace- do 5 kn 
-kape-do 15 kn 
-cipele-do 50 kn 
-jakne ljetne-do 40 kn 
-jakne zimske-do 70 kn 
-skafanderi-do 90 kn 

-igracke 
-velike stvari-to dvoje nisam sigurna kako limitirati, a tu su jos i posteljine, klokanice, marame i sl. 


ako ljudi na kontroli cijene ne pristaju na tu cijenu, pristojno im reci da postoji besplatni plavi oglasnik i internet servisi na kojima stvari mogu prodavati,a da mi za tako skupe rabljene stvari jednostavno nemamo kupce(proda se nesto skupih stvari, ali time gubimo ljude koji dolaze na rasprodaju radi niskih cijena)

----------


## ninochka

meni je super ta ideja. pa ne moraju svi preko cas prodati, pogotovo ak nisu zadovoljni uvjetima   :Smile:

----------


## kajsa

super ideja

pomoglo bi i kupcima (da ne moraju previše gledati cijenu jer će znati koja je maksimalna)i volonterima (da ne bi bilo uzaludnog  truda)

----------


## Cathy

A šta će biti sa onima koji donose vrlo kvalitetnu, skoro novu, markiranu robu i traže za majcu kratkih rukava 40kuna. (Ja nisam taj prodavatelj, ali sam toliko platila.) Neće li se dogoditi da takvi prodavatelji odustanu. To bi zbilja bila šteta. Istina da za zbilja rabljene stvari treba inzistirati, ali šta ćemo sa ovima drugima. 
Da se razumijemo, meni je bilo puno tih 40 kuna, ali sam ipak platila.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Posve podrzavam!

----------


## kloklo

Cathy, mislim da je ovo, kako je to Ivakika formulirala, zaista razuman odgovor na tvoje pitanje:




> ako ljudi na kontroli cijene ne pristaju na tu cijenu, pristojno im reci da postoji besplatni plavi oglasnik i internet servisi na kojima stvari mogu prodavati,a da mi za tako skupe rabljene stvari jednostavno nemamo kupce(proda se nesto skupih stvari, ali time gubimo ljude koji dolaze na rasprodaju radi niskih cijena)


Na žalost, ne može se nikad ni u čemu postići da baš svi budu sretni i zadovoljni i ako se u ovih milijardu rasprodaja, koliko ih je bilo do sada, pokazalo da ljudi zaista najnajnajviše kupuju odjeću cjenovnog raspona iz prvog posta i da po takvu odjeću zapravo dolaze onda je to...to i tko tako želi prodati na našoj burzi nek proda, a kome je malo, hebiga, nek se proba snać i prodat za veće novce na neki drugi način   :Idea:

----------


## tenshi

podrzavam prijedlog, makar i sama imam neke posve nove stvari tipa cipele koje bih skuplje prodala, a isto tako bih bila i spremna platiti, postoje drugi nacini da se takva roba proda.   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

ideja je skroz oke

ja je podrzavam jer doista nema nikakvog smisla premetat te stvari kroz ruke ni za sta
nikakve koristi od svega toga ni za nas ni za prodavatelja, osim sekirancije

vec sam bar na 15 rasprodaja konstatirala da bi bilo bolje da imamo i duplo manje robe, al da je sva u istom/slicnom rangu kvalitete i cijena

istina je da svaka roba ima svog kupca, ali je isto tako istina i to da se uzasno puno skupe robe uopce ne proda
a dodatni je stres ako se jos nesto od te robe i ukrade

----------


## Moover

odlična ideja...

----------


## Barbi

Budući da smo nakon zadnje rasprodaje o ovome intenzivno razgovarale, znaš da ja ovu ideju itekako podržavam.




> A šta će biti sa onima koji donose vrlo kvalitetnu, skoro novu, markiranu robu i traže za majcu kratkih rukava 40kuna.


Osvrnut ću se samo na ovo. I ja sam jedna od tih koja će kupiti neku skuplju skoro novu markiranu stvar ako mi se jako svidi i to sam više puta na rasprodaji napravila. Međutim, kad razmišljam zdravorazumski, za te novce mogu kupiti novu majicu npr. u Benettonu na sniženju i zašto bih dala toliko za rabljenu. Na zadnjoj rasprodaji sam se jako dvoumila da li da kupim prekrasnu HM haljinicu za 50 kn... i nisam, iz principa, zaključila sam da je to jednostavno previše i da ne dam toliko za rabljenu haljinu jer ću moći za samo dva-tri tjedna birati po sniženjima haljinice.

Došao je trenutak kada je limitiranje cijena postalo nužno, dosad smo se više usmjeravali na kvalitetu robe na rasprodaji i mislim da smo tu napravili jako puno, roba je sve bolja i bolja.

Što se velikih stvari tiče, ja tu ne bih išla s limitiranjem cijene - još. Velikih stvari nema toliko puno kao robe i manipulacija njima je jednostavnija i kod zaprimanja i kod povrata prodavateljima.

----------


## Forka

*ivakika*, podržavam tvoj prijedlog u potpunosti... i sama se držim tih nekih razumnih cijena, obično sve ode i nema nikavih problema...

Ali imam i jednu pričicu:
prije :imatomevećneznamkolikogodina: (mislim da onda još nisam i sama prodavala na rasprodajama) ugledala sam na rasprodaji jednu prekrasnu haljinicu... visila je na štenderu prilično usamljena (došla sam prilično kasno) i očarala me već izdaleka, a onda i izbliza... pohitam ju ščepati, prije nego me netko preduhitri... i onda ugledam cijenu: 100 kuna :shock: !! Kratka haljinica, kratkih rukava... hm... predivna... Nakon kratkog preispitivanja svojih principa odlučila sam, kao i ti, *barbi*, da iz principa ne dam toliku lovu za haljinicu na rasprodaji! I gotovo! Onda sam obišla sve ostalo i nekako sam samu sebe lovila da se svakih malo-malo vraćam The haljinici, ne bih li (valjda) provjerila je li još na istom mjestu ili ju je netko već uzeo. 
Nekoliko minuta prije 13 sati dojurila sam do haljinice, stavila ju na hrpu s ostalim stvarima koje sam odabrala i u red za blagajnu! 
Haljinicu sam, naravno, kupila.
Pouka priče je samo jedna, a to je da nisam baš principijelna osoba (što sam znala i prije).
MEĐUTIM: I mojoj kćeri je ta ista haljinica bila toliko lijepa da ju je (iako rijetko jer je, ajmo reć' 'fina') jako voljela nositi... I kad joj je postala mala, nikad ju nije htjela 'dati', tak' da smo ju na kraju spremili za uspomenu...
Možda bi onda pouka mogla biti i: "nije u šoldima sve"...
 :Heart:

----------


## anna-y

Prijedlog je uglavnom u redu. 
I mene nekad ljudi zaprepaste, koliko cijene rabljenu robu. Ipak, problem se uglavnom javlja kod nove robe, a posebno nekih "većih" zimskih komada (skafanderi i sl).
Kad u startu te stvari dosta koštaju, opet ta naoko visoka cijena nije niti trećina plaćenog iznosa i u stvari je "opravdana".

Možda da se to uvede kao pravilo, ali s mogućnosti izuzetka, rijetko i tek za poneki komad.  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

puno vam hvala na iznesenim misljenjima

ovo jos nije donesena promjena, jos smo u dogovorima, pa smo htjeli cuti misljenje svih vas

anna-y, shvacam na sto mislis, ali bas iznimaka ne smije biti, jer to onda cure na kontroli kvalitete dovodi u nezavidan polozaj. Kad su pravila istaknuta, one se mogu pozvati na njih i to im olaksava posao-kad postoje iznimke, svi ce smatrati da su oni ti koji ih zasluzuju

sto se gore navedenih cijena tice, svakako predlozite raspon cijena za koji vi mislite da je prihvatljiv, pa cemo to uzeti u obzir

za velike stvari za sada onda necemo limitirati, pa cemo vidjeti kako ce ovo proci

----------


## japanka

sad ja ko sa vedra neba  :Grin:  , ima li tih rasprodaja u Rijeci ili okolici i kad?

----------


## jurisnik

> ... problem se uglavnom javlja kod nove robe....


Mislim da je prijedlog o.k. osim što bi, eventualno, za novu robu, dakle za robu s etiketom, mogla biti nešto veća cijena, ali bi i tu trebalo unaprijed odrediti koliko veća.

----------


## Frida

> sad ja ko sa vedra neba  , ima li tih rasprodaja u Rijeci ili okolici i kad?


Rasprodaje se održavaju samo u Zagrebu. Organiziraju se mjesecima unaprijed, za samu rasprodaju trebamo 60tak volontera koji rade 3 dana po 12 sati, a to nam je, osim u ZG neizvedivo.

----------


## ana.m

Ja podržavam definitivno.
Baš sam na ovoj rasprodaji vidjela neke npr. H&M stvari po cijeni skoro pa istoj kao i za novo.  :/ .
I koliko god mi se sviđša ne dam iz principa.
A ove navedene cijene mi se čine sasvim razumne.
Sjećam se jednih hlačica, na čini mi se prošlogodišnjoj ljetnoj rasprodaji. Ljetne lagane hlače pa 70kn.  :shock:  Mislim!!!
I vjerujem da će biti više prodane robe ako bude po ovim predloženim  cijenama i akos e toga stvarno bude pridržavalo, bez iznimke!

----------


## nana

Bila sam na ovoj rasprodaji, nisam ništa kupovala niti prodavala, više sam promatrala i malo pomagala   :Smile:  .
Što se tiče cijena robe, primjetila sam da variraju, ali opet moramo imati na umu da postoji rabljena robica koja je nošena možda dvije tri generacije, i ona koju je nosilo jedno dijete, i to se fakat vidi razlika. Naišla sam na neke Bennetonove majce za curice, cijene su bile oko 40 kn, fino održavana roba i nakon nekog vremena nisu više bile na vješalici, znači netko ih je kupio.
Naravno da sam za to da cijene na neki način budu limitirane, i ako ću davati Tarinu robu na prodaju ne mogu očekivati da stavljam cijene koje su skoro pa kao i u dućanima.

----------


## leonisa

> Budući da smo nakon zadnje rasprodaje o ovome intenzivno razgovarale, znaš da ja ovu ideju itekako podržavam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				A šta će biti sa onima koji donose vrlo kvalitetnu, skoro novu, markiranu robu i traže za majcu kratkih rukava 40kuna.
> 			
> ...


XXXX
prije mj. dana sam kupila benetton ljetnju majicu za 25kn! zasto bi dala za rabljenu, pa makar i jednom nosenu, 40??

----------


## kahna

U potpunosti se slažem sa prijedlogom, a i s navedenim cijenama.

Nije da sam ne znam što kupovala na rasprodaji, ali nekakav limit su mi baš te navedene cijene.

Nekako me dam za maju kratkih rukava više od 25 kuna, pa da je 5x benetton.

----------


## Imga

I ja se slažem. 
Možda bi trebalo dopisati nešto i za benkice i bodiće - toga ima stvarno dosta.

Mislim da će puno pomoći i ostalima koji su i do sad imali korektne cijene da ne razbijaju glavu oko "Koliko da stavim za ovu majicu? A za hlače...?"

To mi je bio najgori dio označavanje vlastite robe.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

da 15-20kn pa cak i 25 za bodice je preprevise!

----------


## marta

> da 15-20kn pa cak i 25 za bodice je preprevise!


Mislim da se po ducanima moze kupiti 2 komada za 30 kn, tako da mi je tih spomenutih 25 prilicno cudnovato.

----------


## japanka

> japanka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sad ja ko sa vedra neba  , ima li tih rasprodaja u Rijeci ili okolici i kad?
> 
> 
> Rasprodaje se održavaju samo u Zagrebu. Organiziraju se mjesecima unaprijed, za samu rasprodaju trebamo 60tak volontera koji rade 3 dana po 12 sati, a to nam je, osim u ZG neizvedivo.


ma da,kužim. hvala na odgovoru.  :Kiss:

----------


## Matanica

Ja apsolutno podržavam ovaj prijedlog! Nisam u situaciji da si baš ne mogu priuštiti novu stvar za dijete ali smatram da je to posve nepotrebno kraj rodine rasprodaje i second hand dućana jer se zbilja da naći lijepih komada robe koju djeca brzo prerastu. I slažem se da se smisao rasprodaje malo pogubio. Prva rasprodaja koju sam posjetila bila je u zimi, a ja sam stajala na kraju reda jer nisam očekivala toliko ljudi. Naravno da sam se smrzla na -10 ali me oduševilo to neko zajedništvo, strpljivost i korektnost ljudi koji čekaju u redu. I kako su ti svi ljudi strpljivo ušli u paviljon i kulturno pregledavali robicu. A sada hrpica ljudi koja se bez imalo srama ubaci u početak reda kraj ljudi koji su stajali preko sat vremena i strpljivo čekali svoj red, do toga da jedan na početku čuva red za sve iz komšiluka pa si u jednom času peti na redu a u drugom poljubiš vrata u drugoj rundi. Pa ono fuj grabljenje i trpanje u vreće bez pregledavanja pa kasnije ćemo "prebrati".. I onda robica za dijete od 3mj završi među onom za stariju djecu ili na podu među igračkama, a netko možda traži upravo taj komad robe. Do toga da je doći s djetetom opasno po život zbog generalnog naguravanja i laktarenja. Sad su i cijene pojedinih stvari postale stvarno neprimjerene ovakvoj vrsti prodaje. Svaka čast i velika hvala curama koje sve ovo tako strpljivo pripremaju, nadam se da ću vam se jednog dana pridružiti! I da će se vratiti smisao rodinoj rasprodaji.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Mozda da se uvede za nove stvari s etiketom mogucnost postavljanja tek nesto vise cijene? 
Ipak nije isto ako imas novu novcatu jaknu i neku koja je vidno iznosena.

----------


## lucij@

Mislim da iznimaka ne smije biti, inače se neće moći uvesti reda. 
Za onoga tko želi prodati svoju robu po višim cijenama postoje i drugi kanali prodaje. Rasprodaje rabljene robe ionako nisu zamišljene tako da prodavatelj zaradi na tome, već da se riješi viška stvari.

----------


## Inesica

na ovoj rasprodaji prodavala sam robicu malih veličina (56-62) i sve se prodalo :D 

cijene sam stavila:

- preklopni bodići i bodići - 10 do 15kn
- majica - 10 do 15 kn
- odjelce na tregere tanje - 15 do 20kn
- odjelce na tregere 'pliš' - 20 do 25kn
- tanje hlačice - 10 do 15kn
- kapica - 5 do 10kn

da sam prodavala deblje stavila bi cijenu:

- pliš odjelce - 30 do 40kn (ko da zbrojim majicu i hlačice)
- hlačice - do 20kn
- deblje majice - do 20kn
- vestice - do 30kn
- jaknice - do 50kn
- skafander - do 70kn

bolje bez iznimaka  :Wink:  
palo mi na pamet, jedino, ako se potrefi da neko donese komad sa etiketom na kojoj je još cijena da može staviti max 50% od iznosa :/

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Nisam ni mislila da bude iznimaka.
Nego da se odredi cijena za novo s etiketom.

----------


## ana.m

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da 15-20kn pa cak i 25 za bodice je preprevise!
> 
> 
> Mislim da se po ducanima moze kupiti 2 komada za 30 kn, tako da mi je tih spomenutih 25 prilicno cudnovato.


E pa to ti je zato što u npr. osh koshu (ja tam ne kupujem   :Grin:  , ali sam ušla vidla pa znam) jedan bodi košta 90kn.  :?  :shock:  :/ .
Pa ljudi to onda tako cijene.
Mada opet, postoje i bodi-majčice, za to mi je u redu da košta 20-ak kuna.

----------


## thora

APSOLUTNO PODRŽavam, mišljenja sam da ljudima i treba postaviti limit, jer se i sami zgube i lakše će im biti odrediti cijene, budu li znali do "kud" smiju ići. Isključivo, i da vrijedi za sve, nove ili stare stvari. Ivakika, well done  :Wink:   :Kiss:

----------


## klamarica

I ja apsolutno podržavam ideju...primjetila sam da neki prodavatelji stvarno cijene svoju robu kao da je od suhog zlata. 

Imala sam priliku sudjelovati na "garage sale" na zapadu i tamo se rabljene stvari prodaju za otprilike 30% cijene novog artikla. Postoji mala varijacija u cijeni ovisno o stanju robe, ali cijena rabljene robe ne smije nikako biti blizu cijene novog artikla u trgovini. 

Što se tiče novih stvari koje još imaju svoje etikete, predložila bi da prodavatelji traže maksimalno 40% ili 50% cijene u trgovini, što je još uvijek puno, a možda će uspijeti prodati taj komad robe da si naprave mjesto u ormaru. Ako im nije cilj da se proda, onda možda stvarno rasprodaja nije mjesto za njih... :/

----------


## Mukica

a uopce ne bi uzimala robu s etiketama tj. nenosenu, a ako netko bas inzistira, uzela bi, al samo ak stavi cijenu kao da je rabljeno jer nije NAS problem sto oni to nisu nosili... nek taj problem rjesavaju nekako drugacije... na burzi, poklanjanjem ili sta ja znam...

----------


## Sek@

Ja sam isto za limitiranje cijena ali nisam za to da se ne primaju nove etiketirane stvari. Ja kao prodavac uvijek imam po par novih stvari koje donesem na rasprodaju i koje se uvijek prodaju jer stavim razumnu cijenu. Zasto onemoguciti ljudima da kupe potpuno novi komad robe po cijeni od 50% ili manje pune vrijednosti u ducanu. Isto mislim da nije u redu bas potpuno limitirati i cijene rabljene robe jer nije isto dali je tu robu nosilo jedno dijete i to mozda par puta ili robu koja je prosla nekoliko generacija i koja je u daleko losijem stanju.
Zanima me kako bi vi to kontrolirali?Jer mi se cini gotovo neizvedivo prekontrolirati prvo kvalitetu a zatim i cijene artikala.To bi samo produzilo primopredaju robe. I ovako ponekad kad dodjem izgubim barem sat i pol a ne da se kontrolira i cijena svakog artikla. Kao prodavac sudjelujem redovito vise od dvije godine i uglavnom se uvijek sve proda. I rabljene i nove stvari sto znaci da stavljam cijene koje su kupcima prihvatljive.
Jer i meni je nezamislivo da za neki komad rabljene robe dam skoro istu cijenu kao u ducanu. Radije cu dati desetak ili nesto kuna vise pa kupiti novo.   :Saint: saint:

----------


## kajsa

> Isto mislim da nije u redu bas potpuno limitirati i cijene rabljene robe jer nije isto dali je tu robu nosilo jedno dijete i to mozda par puta ili robu koja je prosla nekoliko generacija i koja je u daleko losijem stanju.
> Zanima me kako bi vi to kontrolirali?


Mislim da to nije pootrebno kontrolirati od strane volontera na primopredaji.

Npr. za duge hlače koje je nosilo jedno dijete prodavatelj stavi max limitiranu cijenu (npr. 45kn), a ako je nosilo troje onda stavi cijenu 30kn. 

Ako svi prodavatelji za sve hlače stave maksimalnu cijenu hlača 45kn, onda će kupci kupiti one u boljem stanju, a ostale hlače se neće prodati.

----------


## ivakika

meni je jasno da ce tu biti i problema, jer ce se vecina ljudi zapiknuti za bas te cijene, ali zato smo odlucili da ce cijene biti ipak od-do

i moram spomenuti Inesicu (nije ona jedina, da se razumijemo) i njenu robu, koju sam ja na primopredi splintala i njena roba je bila upravo ono kako ja zamisljam rasprodaju-dobra, uredna roba sa super niskim cijenama-ne znam jel ista bilo preko 20,00 kn

i zato joj se sve i prodalo i to je ono sto mi zelimo postici-dobra roba za malu cijenu

----------


## Sek@

Sta to znaci da ce npr. max.cijena hlaca biti cca 45 kn. Dal ta max cijena vrijedi i za nove etiketirane hlace koje bi mozda bile 55kn.I sta ako netko dodje sa malo vecom cijenom od vase limitirane necete je primiti ili...Opet ponavljam da stvarno ne idem s visokim cijenama ali bi bila jako tuzna ako stavim za nesto malo vecu cijenu od vaseg limita (ako je nesto u stvarno super stanju) i vi je ne primite zbog toga .
Pozdra

----------


## Barbi

> I sta ako netko dodje sa malo vecom cijenom od vase limitirane necete je primiti ili...


Prodavatelju će se sugerirati sniženje cijene na limitirani raspon, ukoliko prodavatelj to ne želi taj se komad neće zaprimiti. Nitko ne brani prodavateljima da cijene i prodaju svoje artikle po kojoj god cijeni žele no takve će stvari morati prodavati na neki drugi način - u oglasnicima, internet aukcijama i slično a ne na Rodinoj rasprodaji. Dugim stažom rada na rasprodajama jednostavno smo zaključili da se roba koliko god bila dobra iznad neke cijene neće prodati, ako se i proda to je iznimka a ne pravilo. To se najbolje vidi na razvrstavanju neprodane robe nakon rasprodaje. Ostane puno krasne robe ali neprimjereno visokih cijena.

----------


## Inesica

logično mi je ako se formira neko pravilo da je onda to tako.
e sad, koji će se raspon cijena staviti...

Sek@, možda će ti i taj novi raspon cijena odgovarat.

al ako bude pravilo onda ga se treba i poštivat. ako postoje navedene iznimke onda po tome, ako ne postoje, onda niš.


pa i do sad su postojala pravila. tad je bar jednostavno

----------


## Sek@

Kad cete objaviti limit cijena i gdje? I moje je misljenje i dalje da to limitiranje cijena nece naici na odobravanje vecine prodavatelja i da cete imati dosta problema kod primopredaje robe.
To je moje misljenje

pozdrav

----------


## mirjana

slažem se s limitiranjem cijena
bez iznimki

ako netko ima stvari s etiketom i ne želi ih prodati po preporučenim cijenama - široko mu polje  :Grin:

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Slažem se i ja da budu limitirane cijene. Kod nove raspordaje bi trebalo staviti odmah na rodinim stranicama kad je rasprodaja i kod pregleda robe treba stajati obavijest s cijenama koje bi bile preproručljive za pojedini artikl i ako ne želi smanjiti ne uzimati.

Jedino bi molila ako se u popis mogu dodati i auto sjedalice te kindači i hranilice da znam otprilike koliko bi mogla tražiti za njih.


Hvala

----------


## ana.m

Pa koliko se ja sjećam i do sada je bilo označeno koliko od-do novaca za koji odjevni predmet, ali se toga nije baš strogo pridržavalopa je i došlo do tih velikih raspoan u cijenama.
Iznimaka ne smije biti jer opet ništa s tim neće biti postignuto.
A kako su cure rekle, kome se ne sviđa široko mu polje.

----------


## iki

> E pa to ti je zato što u npr. osh koshu (ja tam ne kupujem   , ali sam ušla vidla pa znam) jedan bodi košta 90kn.  :?  :shock:  :/ .
> Pa ljudi to onda tako cijene.
> Mada opet, postoje i bodi-majčice, za to mi je u redu da košta 20-ak kuna.


Hm da, zato ja kupujem   :Embarassed:  , nemrem odoljet nekim stvarima, pa će Ivu dočekat...  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E pa to ti je zato što u npr. osh koshu (ja tam ne kupujem   , ali sam ušla vidla pa znam) jedan bodi košta 90kn.  :?  :shock:  :/ .
> Pa ljudi to onda tako cijene.
> Mada opet, postoje i bodi-majčice, za to mi je u redu da košta 20-ak kuna.
> 
> 
> Hm da, zato ja kupujem   , nemrem odoljet nekim stvarima, pa će Ivu dočekat...


Eh draga moja, još nismo prerasli ni one prve vaše bodiće, više nam ne trebaju.
Ali ako imate kakvih potkošuljica.   :Grin:  Tu smo!   :Wink:

----------


## meda

ja nisam za limitiranje cijena, nego za preporuku, kao sto je do sad i bilo. 

mislim da nije problem stvarno dobra roba koja je malo skuplja od ostale, nego losa i prosjecna roba koja je skuplja od ostale!

meni nije bed dati malo vise novaca, pa makar bilo rabljeno, i za malo vise novce se moze kupiti i novo. jer je pitanje u kojem ducanu, gdje i kada. ja cu radije dati na rasprodaji 100 kn za jacadi jaknicu u 11. mjesecu nego 150 za onu u Nami ili gdje vec u 1.  i cak za onu na toj istoj rasprodaji za 50 ako mi se ne svida i ako je lose kvalitete

mislim da ce s tim limitiranjem cijena ljudi iskoristavati situaciju na nacin da ce se cijene kretati oko gornjeg limita, bez obzira na kvalitetu, tako da ce na kraju cijene u globalu biti i vece nego do sada

----------


## petraa

Također sam za preporuku. Od kad je smanjen broj artikala za prodaju , ja sam malo podebljala cijenu, uglavnom se skoro sve prodalo, pogotovo markirana robica, nije mi vraćen niti jedan komad.
Nije mi drago što sam povisila cijenu robice jer sam se veselila obostranom zadovoljstvu, i iako sam zaradila više, bilo bi mi draže da sam stavila manju cijenu. 
Manju cijenu bi stavila kad bi bio povećan broj artikala.  :Smile:  

O.T 
kad je nova rasprodaja?  8)

----------


## ivarica

26. rujna

----------


## tweety

Ja sam na zadnjoj rasprodaji ostala šokirana. Obožavam splintati i čavrljati s prodavateljima i to sam radila najčešće na primopredajama. Uvijek ima robe koja bi iskočila po cijeni, ali to je bio zanemariv broj. Puno češće bih se iznenadila kako su prodavatelji zbilja shvatili bit rasprodaje i na dobre komade stavljali i više nego ok cijenu.
Ovu zadnju rasprodaju nisam mogla dolaziti na primopredaju, pa sam sa većinom robe došla u kontakt na završnom razvrstavanju. Ko luda sam se dva sata čudila robi koja je ostala i cijenama koju je imala.

Pozdravljam limitiranje cijena i nadodajem kako bi za mene prava fešta bila kad bismo na rasprodaju dolazili ne da zaradimo već da jeftino kupimo. I maštam si kako bi nam svima bilo duši milo kada bismo dolazili četiri puta godišnje u tu halu na velesajmu znajući da nas čeka odlična kupnja, kvalitetnih stvari po zbilja niskim cijenama.

kada bismo znali da ćemo i sami naći kvalitetne majice po 10 ili hlače po 30 kuna, lakše bismo i mi na svoje artikle pisali niže cijene i zato podržavam striktno držanje zadanih limita za kvalitetnu robu, a za onu malo niže kvalitete inzistiranje na spuštanju cijene.
Što se robe s etiketom tiče, ma isto po principu _nisi došao zaraditi, već jeftino kupiti ili samo napraviti si mjesto u ormaru_. A moram i reći da mi je lakše staviti malu cijenu na robu s etiketom, nego na neku stvar koje se Fran na nosio. Ta s etiketom ne nosi sa sobom naše lijepe uspomene kao ove nošene.

----------


## tweety

nanosio

----------


## Lucija Ellen

x na Tweety

----------


## kajsa

> A moram i reći da mi je lakše staviti malu cijenu na robu s etiketom, nego na neku stvar koje se Fran na nosio. Ta s etiketom ne nosi sa sobom naše lijepe uspomene kao ove nošene.


potpisujem sve, a posebno ovo.

----------


## Roza

Ja sam uvijek percipirala Rodinu rasprodaju kao mjesto povoljne kupnje, znala sam preporučiti poznanicima i prijateljima da dođu i da za malo novaca obuku dijete od glave do pete. Nažalost, već nekoliko rasprodaja ne mogu to reći. 

I zato mi se zapravo po glavi vrti pitanje: kakvu rasprodaju mi želimo? Pod „mi“ smatram ljude koji sudjeluju u rasprodaji u bilo kom obliku: kao volonteri, kao prodavatelji, kao kupci...
Dvije su varijante:
1)	Rasprodaja rabljene robe s limitiranim i niskim cijenama, čistom i uščuvanom robom, gdje bi ljudi koje je pogodila ova kriza mogli priuštiti novu garderobu svom djetetu. Prodavatelji se na ovaj način mogu riješiti robe koja im nije potrebna, za to dobiti nešto novaca, a kupci mogu povoljno kupiti.
2)	Rasprodaju rabljene robe bez limitiranih cijena, gdje idemo na ruku prodavateljima, omogućujemo im visoke cijene, da oni bolje zarade i vjerojatno nešto priušte svom djetetu. Pri tome računamo da će biti i nešto jeftinije robe, da baš ne postanemo cjenovno jednaki kao na sniženju u bennetonu. Ovakvim tipom rasprodaje pomažemo prodavateljima, i ne treba zanemariti činjenicu da nisu niti svi prodavatelji sjajnog imovinskog stanja, nego i njima dobro dođe taj novac.

Po meni je to osnovni problem kad su u pitanju cijene na rasprodaji, limitiranje ili ne. I zato mislim da moramo znati kakvu rasprodaju želimo. Nema puta između, nema sive zone. Ili režemo cijene i limitiramo ih ili dozvoljavamo što god ljudi stave. 

I ja sam tip osobe koja neće žaliti dati više novaca za neku fantastičnu stvar. Vjerujem da takvih ima dosta.

Međutim, danas smo u krizi, država nam uzima sve više i više, desio nam se krizni porez, banke povisuju rate na kredite, treba platiti knjige za školu, ljudi su dobili otkaze - život je postao teži. Jako puno ljudi je u ozbiljnim financijskim poteškoćama. 
Meni se čini da nam danas više nego ikad treba mjesto povoljne kupnje. I zato kažem – baš me briga za fantastične stvarčice, fancy komade robice – omogućimo ljudima da za malo novaca opreme djecu jesenskom garderobom. 

I zato ja osobno inzistiram na limitiranju cijena.

----------


## Barbi

Potpis na Tweety i Rozu. Drage nošene stvari moje djece ja nemam srca prodati već im produžujem čaroliju tako što ih dalje nose djeca dragih ljudi.
Ostalo - rješavam se da napravim mjesta u ormaru.
Bit rasprodaje je kupiti jeftino dobre stvari i ja se svim srcem zalažem za tu opciju.

----------


## krumpiric

potpis na barbi, apsurdno mi je dozvoljavati cijene koje su više od cijena na rasprodaji u dućanima. Pa benetton hlače od 60ak kn zaista nemaju smisla, jer su toliko sada-na rasprodajama-nove :/

----------


## Fae

Slažem se potpuno s limitiranjem cijena! Super ideja.

Otkad sam saznala da sam trudna redoviti sam sudionik Rasprodaja. Često sam se znala šaliti da da nema Rode moje dijete bi hodalo golo i boso  :Laughing:  

Isto tako sam primjetila da iz rasprodaje u rasprodaju cijene nekih stvari rastu. Da, normalno je da robica veličine 50 neće biti jednako "skupa" kao ona za 3 godišnjeka, ali mi je bilo apsurdno vidjeti neke stvari po cijenama skoro ko iz dućana. Istina to su bile marke, ali meni osobno nije bitno jel moj sin nosi Nike, Beneton ili nešto no name, bitno da ga obućem čim bolje za čim manje novaca   :Grin:

----------


## meda

> kada bismo znali da ćemo i sami naći kvalitetne majice po 10 ili hlače po 30 kuna, lakše bismo i mi na svoje artikle pisali niže cijene i zato podržavam striktno držanje zadanih limita za kvalitetnu robu, a za onu malo niže kvalitete inzistiranje na spuštanju cijene.
> Što se robe s etiketom tiče, ma isto po principu _nisi došao zaraditi, već jeftino kupiti ili samo napraviti si mjesto u ormaru_. A moram i reći da mi je lakše staviti malu cijenu na robu s etiketom, nego na neku stvar koje se Fran na nosio. Ta s etiketom ne nosi sa sobom naše lijepe uspomene kao ove nošene.



pa nisu svi kupci i prodavatelji. ja se stvarno rijetko odlucujem nesto prodati, ali kupim obavezno. i stvarno stavljam niske cijene, jer mi je vazno da se proda. al ipak mi se dosta stvari vratilo, a nisu bile bas za smece  :/ 
problem je u tome sto ima premalo kupaca, ja bih rekla

a ovo sto kazes za drzanje limita za kvalitetnu robu, a za manje kvalitetnu nizu cijenu, nisam bas za to  :/ tj. bojim se da ce kupci tako i raditi, kako sam i napisala, kretetati se oko gornjeg limita, iliti uzimat ce limit kao preporucenu cijenu. a meni je to za neke stvari previse u odnosu na ono sto sam do sada navikla kupovati. na primjer, hlace gornji limit 40 kn. a nisam niti jedne hlace platila vise od 30 kn do sad, a mnoge su bile izmedu 10 i 20 kn (a jako sam izbirljiva!) niti je takvih previse i bilo, barem do broja 3, gdje sam ja gledala, mozda na vecim brojevima  :? 

da, nece biti skafandera za 270 kn, al nece biti ni majica za 10, nego ce svi stavljati barem 20, jer kvaliteta je dobra, da nije ne bi prosla kontrolu i tak ukrug

ne znam, mozda brijem bezveze, al stvarno te limite ne vidim kao mjeru za snizavanje cijena nego bas naprotiv, za povecanje. zivi bili pa vidjeli   :Smile:

----------


## Sek@

Slazem se sa "meda" jer isto sam misljenja da ce svi stavljati tu gornju preporucenu cijenu sto ce dovesti do prodaje kvalitetnijih i vise ocuvanih stvari kojih je ionako manje nego onih manje kvalitetnih. I misljenja sam da ce se automatski prodavati manje robe nego inace. Ali kako "meda" kaze zivi bili pa vidjeli. Ja sam vise za preporuku smanjivanja cijena koje dosta odskacu od neke realne cijene za rabljenu robu nego za strogo limitiranje cijena.To moze samo dovesti do dosta problema kod primopredaje robe a netko tko ne zeli smanjiti cijenu moze komad robe vratiti doma sto opet nije dobro jer se smanjuje broj zaprimljene robe (koja bi se mozda prodala) sto znaci da su i prodavac i roda na gubitku.

----------


## marta

Meni je totalno cudnovato kako puno ljudi kod nas ne kuzi da je stvar izgubila na cijeni onog trenutka kad si prekoracio prag ducana. Cak i s etiketom to vise ne vrijedi kao u ducanu. A da ne govorimo o stvarima koje su nosene. 

Jednom sam kupila Lovri kaputic na nekoj od rasprodaja prije 2-3 godine, uglavnom prije nego je krenula kontrola kvalitete. Taj kaputic sam platila 30 il 40 kn, a bio je prljav za pozvizdit, i svi gumbi su visili na koncu. Odmah tamo sam ih sve potrgala da ih ne pogubim. Uglavnom, ta stvar danas izgleda 3X bolje nego sto je izgledala tada. Jel to znaci da bi ga mogla prodati za 3x vise para nego sto sam ga platila? Nakon sto ga je nosilo najmanje dvoje djece? Zato sto je Benetton?

Marka stvarno ne znaci nista. 

Rabljeno je rabljeno je rabljeno.

----------


## stanam

> Meni je totalno cudnovato kako puno ljudi kod nas ne kuzi da je stvar izgubila na cijeni onog trenutka kad si prekoracio prag ducana. Cak i s etiketom to vise ne vrijedi kao u ducanu. A da ne govorimo o stvarima koje su nosene. 
> 
> Jednom sam kupila Lovri kaputic na nekoj od rasprodaja prije 2-3 godine, uglavnom prije nego je krenula kontrola kvalitete. Taj kaputic sam platila 30 il 40 kn, a bio je prljav za pozvizdit, i svi gumbi su visili na koncu. Odmah tamo sam ih sve potrgala da ih ne pogubim. Uglavnom, ta stvar danas izgleda 3X bolje nego sto je izgledala tada. Jel to znaci da bi ga mogla prodati za 3x vise para nego sto sam ga platila? Nakon sto ga je nosilo najmanje dvoje djece? Zato sto je Benetton?
> 
> Marka stvarno ne znaci nista. 
> 
> Rabljeno je rabljeno je rabljeno.


slazem se s martom. ja na rasprodaji kupim robu koja je jeftinija i dobro ocuvana, nekad cak i ne gledam jeli bas ocuvana jer mi primjerice treba za po doma ili park, a marke kupim samo ako su zbilja povoljne cijene jer na rasprodajama po ducanima se moze nova roba naci za iste cijene i cak povoljnije. kad prodajem uglavnom se zelim rijesiti robice i ostale opreme, a ne zaraditi. stavim povoljnije i prodam sve, malo zaradim i to je to, a ormar ispraznim

ja sam za limitiranje cijena

----------


## zajecka

Evo ja kao kupac i prodavatelj u potpunosti se slažem sa tim limitiranim cijenama jer i ja kad stavljam svoje cijene gledam da li bih ja tu stvar kupila za tu lovu i tako je to niža cijena a i ne prodajem da zaradim nego da vratim lovu koju ću potrošiti tu subotu za kupovinu sljedećih veličina. 
Meni je to zamjena. I uglavnom sam na nuli ili nešto malo više potrošim.

Jesam kupila sam Benetton zimsku jaknu (kaputić) za 100 kn bila je kao nova, jedino se bojim da takvih stvarčica onda neće biti jer takva jakna košta barem 350 kn u dućanu pa je cijena od 100 kn a u dobrom je stanju čisto realna za nju.

Ja bih stavila barem 70 kn. A ako netko stavi istu cijenu za ajmo reći šrot i demode jaknu a gle kupci će sami odabrati jel vrijedi te novce ali mislim da neće biti prodana ako vide jaknu za nižu cijenu, jer ne misle svi prodavatelji samo na zaradu........

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam jučer Ivi u dućanu kupila nove hlače Esprit i novu vestu esprit za 99kn. (svaki).
Morala bih biti luda da za takvo nešto rabljeno dam gotovo isto toliko novaca samo zato što je netko drugi to platio po punoj cijeni od 300kn i zato što na tome piše Esprit.

----------


## ana.m

I još jedna stvar!
H&M-ovu robicu puno njih na rasprodaji precjenjuje.
Nekada mi se čini da ljudi koju tu robicu dođu prodavati misle da mi nemamo pojma koliko ta robica košta u dućanu, a pogotovo na sniženju.
Stavljaju cijene i veće od onih na sniženju. Ne svi ali ima ih!

----------


## Sek@

Sta je sa prijedlogom o limitiranju cijena. Dali cete to negdje objaviti ili su konacne cijene sa pocetka ove rasprave 

-majica bez rukava-do 20 kn 
-majica sa kratkim rukavima-do 25 kn 
-majica tanka sa dugim rukavima-do 30 kn 
-majica zimska sa dugim rukavima-do 40 kn 
-hlace kratke-do 30 kn 
-hlace duge-do 45 kn 
-carape-do 5 kn 
-strample-do 10 kn 
-gace- do 5 kn 
-kape-do 15 kn 
-cipele-do 50 kn 
-jakne ljetne-do 40 kn 
-jakne zimske-do 70 kn 
-skafanderi-do 90 kn 
Interesira me dali je to to ili postoji nesto novo sto nisam uspjela nigdje pronaci. To mi je vazno da nebi bilo problema kod primopredaje robe.
Pozdrav

----------


## ivakika

sutra ce biti tekst na portalu pa mozete procitati

----------


## Sek@

Hvala

----------


## Leeeaaa

Nisam našla nigdje (ili možda nisam dobro gledala) uvjete za prodaju stvari na Rodinoj rasprodaji (imam brdo opreme koja mi sigurno više neće trebati kao što su vrtić, bicikli guralice, mobili i slično)...znači koje uvjete trebam ispunjavati da bi mogla to prodati   :Embarassed:   :?

----------


## Frida

> Nisam našla nigdje (ili možda nisam dobro gledala) uvjete za prodaju stvari na Rodinoj rasprodaji (imam brdo opreme koja mi sigurno više neće trebati kao što su vrtić, bicikli guralice, mobili i slično)...znači koje uvjete trebam ispunjavati da bi mogla to prodati    :?


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=283&Show=2272

----------


## Leeeaaa

Tnx Frida

gledala sam samo na forumu, nisam se ni sjetila normalne stranice   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivakika

molim sve da pogledaju i slijedeci topic:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=82135

----------


## tropical

u skladu sa temom i topicom, molim lijepo koja je maksimalna/preporučena cijena jastuka za dojenje? naime, ja ću pokušati prodati svoj jer mi smeta, a kako je bio poklon ne znam kako se kreću cijene ni inače ni rabljenih (iako ja svoj nisam koristila)

----------


## ivakika

ne znam koja je cijena novoga, ako netko zna neka javi

ja bi stavila do 50 kn

----------


## VLATKA-BRUNO

Pitanje


Isprintala sam si popis limitiranih cijena ali imam jedan mali problem nema cijene piđame - imam jednu od frotira a jednu običnu od pamuka pa ako mi možete napisati koliko bi to otprilike koštalo.


Veličina je za trogodišnje dijete.

Vlatka

----------


## kahna

Koliko za grudnjak za dojenje?

----------


## ivakika

pidžama od 15 do 35 kn

grudnjak za dojenje od 20 do 50 kn

----------


## mama_mia22

oprostite kaj upadm ovako ali ja imam par stvari koje nisu oblkica a prodala bih.

stolček za hranjenje-onaj koji se pričvrsti za stol, neupotrebljavan- 50kn?

vrtić, ogroman je- 200kn

nosiljka, obićna-isto s rasprodaje- 50kn?

plus još odjećice nešto (5, 10, 20 kn) a i igračaka imam, to mogu pokloniti ako želite...

jel prodajete još uvijek te stvari?
mogu li ih još uvijek donjeti?
kada je najbolje da dođem?

oprostite na gnjavaži, pozdrav svima
i JEDVA ČEKAM RR (nismo bile godinu dana!)



 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Frida

> oprostite kaj upadm ovako ali ja imam par stvari koje nisu oblkica a prodala bih.
> 
> stolček za hranjenje-onaj koji se pričvrsti za stol, neupotrebljavan- 50kn?
> 
> vrtić, ogroman je- 200kn
> 
> nosiljka, obićna-isto s rasprodaje- 50kn?
> 
> plus još odjećice nešto (5, 10, 20 kn) a i igračaka imam, to mogu pokloniti ako želite...
> ...


Mamma mia, jesi dobila šifru? Ako nisi onda dođi kupovati, a za prodaju ćeš morati čekati studeni jer bez šifre robu ne možemo primiti.

----------


## mama_mia22

nemam šifru! 
zaboravila sam na taj dio.
 :Rolling Eyes:  

nema veze, doći ću kupovati.
vidimo se!

----------


## Privremena

nova sam i citam o limitima cijena na rasprodaji pa zapravo ne vidim nista o autosjedalicama, kolicima i dr...

da li su takve stvari uopce u ponudi?

ako da...kako su regulirane njeihvoe cijene


rado bih prodala autosjedalicu s isofix bazom za bebe ...maxicosi...rabljena, dobro uscuvana ...nije bila u sudaru 

unaprijed zahvaljujem na pomoci i svim vrstama sugestija

----------


## Barbi

Autosjedalice, kolica, krevetići i sva druga oprema za bebe i djecu također se prodaje na rasprodaji. 
Za te tzv. velike stvari cijene nisu limitirane.

----------


## Willow

nitko na kraju nije napisao kako vam se pokazalo ovo limitiranje cijena?  :Grin:  

mene zanima kolika cijena "prolazi" kod igračaka, je li ok staviti ca. 20-30% nabavne cijene? 
i mogu li se ponuditi slikovnice i dječje knjige?    :Wink:

----------


## bucka

> i mogu li se ponuditi slikovnice i dječje knjige?


da!  :Wink:

----------


## Sek@

> nitko na kraju nije napisao kako vam se pokazalo ovo limitiranje cijena?


Vidim ja da na ovo pitanje nitko nece odgovorit   :Laughing:

----------


## kahna

Očito je dobro ako se tako nastavlja   :Wink:

----------


## Willow

kahna   :Grin:  

molim još limit za *košulje* (pretpostavljam da je isti kao i za majice) i *trenirke*

----------

